# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  Mr Ελλάς 1970

## Polyneikos

Το αφιέρωμα αυτό αφορά το  *MR ΕΛΛΑΣ* του 1970, το οποίο σε αντίθεση με των προηγούμενων ετών διοργανώθηκε από τον τότε δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών, *Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη* και όχι από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα , που εκπροσωπούσε την IFBB.
Εκει θα δείτε στο υψηλοτερο σκαλοπάτι του βάθρου τον *Ηλία Πέτσα*, ίσως στον μοναδικό αγώνα που συμμετείχε στην Ελλάδα,το 1970, πριν ξεκινήσει ο να συμμετεχει στα Mr Universe της ΝΑΒΒΑ.

Αριστερά όπως κοιτάμε, ειναι ο *Γιώργος Καριωτάκης*, όπου στα πρώτα του χρονια ασχολήθηκε με το Bodybuilding,ώσπου μετακομισε μόνιμα στην Ασία και εκεί διακρίθηκε στις πολεμικές τέχνες ως πρωταθλητής αλλά και δάσκαλος.







Εδω μαζί με τον αθλητή Παρασκευά Αργυράκη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην 1η θέση τπυ βαθρου ο *Παρακευας Αργυράκης*, ενώ με το νο30 διακρίνεται ο *Αγγελος Πηττάς*, ο οποίος είχε ανακυρηχθει MR Aθηνα το 1975.

----------


## mens sana

Πολυνεικε ευχαριστουμε για τα ομορφα αφιερωματα στους πρωτους αγωνες του Ελληνικου bb. Μας ταξιδεουν σε αλλες εποχες...πιο ρομαντικες. Τελικα ομως ποιος ηταν ο νικητης? Ο Πετσας ἢ ο Αργυρακης?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πολυνεικε ευχαριστουμε για τα ομορφα αφιερωματα στους πρωτους αγωνες του Ελληνικου bb. Μας ταξιδεουν σε αλλες εποχες...πιο ρομαντικες. Τελικα ομως ποιος ηταν ο νικητης? Ο Πετσας ἢ ο Αργυρακης?



Ο Πέτσας ήταν Γενικός Νικητής,ο Αργυράκης  ειχε παρει την κατηγορία του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

φανταστικος ογκος χωρις να λειπουν τα κοψιματα ο πετσας για την εποχη αλλα και ο αργυρακης πολυ ποιοτικος :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

'Οποιος είχε θεληση και υπομονή,ακόμα και με τα μέσα της εποχής εκανε εξαιρετική δουλεια!  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

προχθές είμασταν για ούζο με τον Παρασκευά Αργυράκη και τα λέγαμε αυτα και έλεγε ιστορίες απο τότε που με εκείνα τα μέσα και τις γνώσεις σήμερα ούτε για παραλία σώμα δεν φτιάχνει κάποιος 

ο Παράσχος ήταν ταλέντο ακόμα και σήμερα που είναι 72η 74 δεν θυμάμαι καλα φαίνετε ο σωματ'ότυπός του και η κατασκευή του και το κυριότερο έχει ενέργεια ο άνθρωπος , αφού μετα το ούζο και φαγητό είχε όρεξη να πάμε και σε μπαράκι για ποτό  :03. Thumb up: 

τότε και οικονομικα προβλήματα αλλα και γνώσεις δεν υπήρχαν να φτιαχτει κάποιος όπως σήμερα , αλλα αυτοι ξεχώρηζαν καθαρα επειδη ήταν ταλέντα για το άθλημα και πάρα πολυ μερακλήδες στις γυναίκες  :08. Toast:

----------

